# Question to bowl turners.



## Rcd567 (Feb 9, 2009)

What tool or tools should I be looking at for turning the inside of the bowl?  I've got scrapers, gouges, and skews, but know I should be using something else.  Especially if I want to try hollow forms.  The woodworking shop in my area carries a pretty good selection, but none of the clerks there are into turning so don't know much.  I experience a catch this weekend and luckily only ended up with a bruised finger and a dull tool.

What say the members?  I'm self taught, and not always in the right way.  Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Neal Addy (Feb 9, 2009)

For regular open bowls a bowl gouge and scraper (round-nose is good) are good enough to start with.  Hollow forms are a different animal.

I hollowed with a Sorby Multi-Tip for several years.  It has limitations but is still a good entry-point into hollowing without breaking the bank.  Their Hollowmaster is another good tool but I found the Multi-Tip more versatile.  

I'd stay away from things like the smaller Sorby hollowers to start.  They're cheaper and useful for some situations but I'd hate to try to hog out a lot of wood with them.  You want something more substantial.

If or when you _really_ get serious you may want to look at dedicated hollowing sets like Don Pencil, Monster Tools, Kelton, or Rolly Munro.  Those are gonna cost a tad extra though.  :biggrin:


----------



## markgum (Feb 9, 2009)

use a bowl gouge with a finger nail grind for your bowls.   I also picked up the Hunter #3 Carbid Hollowing tool. Talk about something that will hog out the center of a bowl in no time.  That is one awesome tool.  
Hollow forms are a bit different.  I use a home made ground allen wrench to reach in and around the neck.(for my mini-turinings)  Also have a mini hollow form set from SORBY.  like them all.


----------



## marcruby (Feb 9, 2009)

You definitely need a few bowl gouges maybe 3/8's and 1/2 inch or 1/2 and 5/8.  Fingernail grinds are good, but they are harder to sharpen.  It's not that hard but you will wind up buying a jig.  

You will want one or two wide radiused scrapers, maybe one designed as a sheer scraper.  All of that will get you though bowls to mildly hollowed forms.  

For more extreme hollowing you will want tools designed for the purpose.  Wait until you master everything else.  Don't do what I did and buy one set of hollowing tools after another until I found the ones that worked for me.  There are still days when I open that drawer and shudder.

Marc


----------



## JimB (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't have any advice as more experienced people have already answered. I'm just a bit surprised that no one at your local woodworking shop does any turning. What's the deal with that?


----------



## Rcd567 (Feb 13, 2009)

Was at the fun store this week and picked up a DVD on bowl turning.  Along with a shopping cart of other stuff.  Had to tell the wife there must have been a little kid in the store that unknowingly put all that stuff into my basket by mistake.  When I got to the checkout, it was just easier to pay for it as I was tired and didn't want to take it all back.

(I don't think she bought it because she just rolled her eyes) 

I did learn a lot from the DVD and will try some of the ideas out this weekend...after I get scooped out from the snow storm.


----------



## robing916 (Feb 14, 2009)

And you will find there will be even more stuff to get.


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 14, 2009)

You brought up a real good point about ---" I experience a catch this weekend and luckily only ended up with a bruised finger and a dull tool."
Trust me no matter how long or how many  of these you do----They are very Dangerous to make.


----------



## Don in Markham (Feb 14, 2009)

You didn't say which DVD you picked up.

I have Bill Grumbine's Turned Bowls Made Easy and it is excellent and he only uses a bowl gouge.


http://www.wonderfulwood.com/video.html


----------



## Rcd567 (Feb 14, 2009)

Don in Markham said:


> You didn't say which DVD you picked up.
> 
> I have Bill Grumbine's Turned Bowls Made Easy and it is excellent and he only uses a bowl gouge.
> 
> ...



I got the only one they had...Bowl Turning with Del Stubbs.


----------



## OldWrangler (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a thingy called a Termite and it eats up the inside of a bowl or hollow-form without catching or any hangups but it is bitch to sharpen. I like it and use it a lot.


----------



## splinter99 (Feb 17, 2009)

I would also recomend Bill Grumbines DVD. He  is an excellent teacher. If youe ver get the oppertuity to take one of his classes..jump on it. Also, If you have a turning club in your area..join..lots of folks there will be able to help you get started turning bowls and hollow forms
Good luck


----------



## mitchm (Feb 19, 2009)

I use the BCT Versatool and SuperCut from the ToolPost in the UK. Both are excellent at hollowing bowls and deep vessels. I don't know if these tools are available in the US.
http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Turning_Tools/BCT_Intro/bct_intro.html


----------



## Dario (Feb 19, 2009)

OldWrangler said:


> I have a thingy called a Termite and it eats up the inside of a bowl or hollow-form without catching or any hangups *but it is bitch to sharpen*. I like it and use it a lot.



Please tell me how you sharpen the bit.  I may have an idea how to do it easily and cheaply too.  If it is not too easy I might market it :wink:


----------



## Dario (Feb 19, 2009)

If I am on the market for a hollowing system right now...it will be an articulated system, something like these.

http://www.monster-wood-tool.com/wst_page6.html
http://www.monster-wood-tool.com/wst_page8.html
http://elbotool.com/


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Feb 19, 2009)

Yoe didn't mention whether or not you've ever taken a class. Do you have a woodturner's club near you? Ours has Alan and/or Stuart Batty often, Mike Mahoney, Stuart Mortimer, and many others. It's the best resource I have, and I don't have to fly across the country to get them. If not, Woodcraft often has some classes. Mine does anyway. 

A DVD can't watch YOU to see what you're doing. Tool technique, I think, is best taught where there can be instruction given, observations made (on both sides) and repetition doing the right things. Then once you have a foundation you can experiment.

Dale


----------



## Rcd567 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm self taught.  There is a club near me, but they meet on Wednesday nights and I work weekday evenings.  They hold a couple things a year on the weekends and I plan on attending those.


----------

